# porting



## masham (Jun 5, 2005)

I've been reading for a while and didn't find anything about porting an intake manifold for the Altima V6

Anyone have tried?

Tips? 
good thing or bad thing or comments about that porting.


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

masham said:


> I've been reading for a while and didn't find anything about porting an intake manifold for the Altima V6


I'd suspect it's either because the stock intake manifold isn't a restrictive design to begin with, or because there are cheaper/better ways to make solid power gains (i.e. cold-air intake, cat-back exhaust, chipping, etc.), or both.

Anyone with more intimate knowledge of porting on an Altima please chime in....


----------



## masham (Jun 5, 2005)

I'll have every goodies to make it a bit faster. I have all the tools to ports the intake. I'll do it and post my feedback. 

Thanks


----------



## AltibOi02 (May 30, 2005)

yes the stock intake manifold is restrictive. This is why some of people have wanted to swap it w/ 350Z intake manifolds. And this is where the Z gets its power gain vs. our VQ engine. It hasnt been said if it was done yet. But I dont think it will work....That is a plus to you that you have tools to port! Make sure you polish also after your done so you get a nice clean power gain....


----------

